# Baird Manor 2009



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Been removed ?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What happened to your video?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here's the video:


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry about it missing...that second link should work now.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay first I LOVED IT!! Second could we see a close up of the tree peeper prop mechanism cuz I GOTTA have that for next year.


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I can see this year I will be scrounging every yard sale for electric motors of varying types. You are too good!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



turtle2778 said:


> Okay first I LOVED IT!! Second could we see a close up of the tree peeper prop mechanism cuz I GOTTA have that for next year.


Here's how I did the one peeking behind the tree:
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/peering_prop.html









We used a variation of it for a skeleton being forced to walk the plank:
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/plank_skellies.html


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

*Baird's Monster Mash 2009*

For our theme this year we went with classic monsters. We toned things down a bit this year, because of time commitments, but we still had a good time. Thanks to Hedstorm, Dave Bates and others for the audio. I don't remember who I got the joking skeletons routine from, but it was a big hit. The video is hard to see in the garage, particularly the witch scene. We had a dougie talking witch, stirring her cauldron and UV bubbles blowing around. And the pepper's ghost in a coffin worked well.


----------

